# Unkamits path



## skizilla (Jul 31, 2005)

Does anyone here hike Unkamits path it is a trail that connects the AT with the M&M.  It runs along Rt 20 in mass Primarily.  I have hiked the section by the mass pike called the teko shaterak mtn are a and find he hiking exceptional.  Are there any other sections with significant views.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 31, 2005)

SilentCal would know best, but he's on vacation right now. If he doesn't check in remotely, I'm sure he'll answer in a week when he gets back.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 31, 2005)

Sure Micheal!  I honestly don't know where this path comes into the M+M trail.  I hiked most of the Southern (south of the Connecticut River crossing) part of the M+M in my college years. Now I generally hike the Northern half of it with my favorite part being the Seven Sisters ridgeline.  
     Route 20 is a logical route.  The new Trail guide for the M+M trail is due out soon with many relocations and hopefully some sidetrail info.  Where would this path leave the AT.  Near the Benedict Pond area????   Sorry I couldn't be more help.   MichealJ-  how about a fall foliage Seven Sisters jaunt?


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 31, 2005)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> MichealJ-  how about a fall foliage Seven Sisters jaunt?



As long as we can squeeze it in around all the #$%@! October weddings I have to attend. :roll:

Get back to me after Fot48!


----------

